
It’s Time to Make Video Games Safe for Children - mLuby
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/12/opinion/video-games-esports-streaming-trolls.html
======
mLuby
TL;DR: opinion piece suggesting that video games should be rated based on the
amount of trolling that happens on their platforms.

